# Rough Cost to fit a tow bar and single electrics



## z104 (4 Nov 2008)

I have a tow bar..

Does anybody know how much it would cost(roughly) to fit a towbar and single electrics to a car.

and just to do the electrics ( I could fit the towbar myself if much cheaper)


----------



## joeysully (5 Nov 2008)

depend if its a lambo or a fiesta i guess


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Nov 2008)

if i remember correctly it was about 150 to 180 for mine and its a Nissan X Trail.


----------



## z104 (5 Nov 2008)

was that a supply and fit towbar or just to fit the tow bar.


----------



## Smashbox (5 Nov 2008)

It cost my brother €200 for a towbar alone, on a Skoda Octavia


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Nov 2008)

Niallers said:


> was that a supply and fit towbar or just to fit the tow bar.


 
The whole lot.


----------



## barry251 (5 Nov 2008)

Just had towbar and electrics fitted on my combo van at an opel dealer 250 not bad.


----------



## GregnGra (5 Nov 2008)

Depending on the car, for a type approved bar anything from €240. Anything less and I'd be asking where the bar came from, ie was it "homemade".


----------

